

Pearsonified’s Golden Ratio For The 960 Grid System - stopachka
http://www.stepanp.com/?p=406

======
mooism2
The "Golden Ratio Typography" page this post links to claims that the ideal
width of a line of text is equal to the square of the line height. It does not
give any justification for this claim.

This implies that doubling the line height should result in quadrupling the
line width, which sounds dubious.

